
Cross Entropy and Maximum Likelihood Estimation - keyboardman
https://leimao.github.io/blog/Cross-Entropy-KL-Divergence-MLE/
======
wyatt777
Thanks for the interesting articles! It would be cool to turn some of these
into shorts like 3blue 1brown.

